# south of France in December



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

We have three weeks holiday left and would like to spend Christmas in the south of France. Has anyone experienced this ? Is there a campsite open and is the weather okay. Any help or advice much appreciated.

Kind regards

Barts ]


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry I cannot help but will be watching your replies as it is something we are considering.
JP


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

So are we if i can drive then. will have all of December off.

joe


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Temperatures for Dec in Cannes:
Average daily high 16c low 2c......
not great considering how far you need to drive to get there.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We had 2 weeks in December over Christmas/New year last year and were in lower Normandy staying on aires. We had very low temperatures, which we expected, but had electric hookup on all the aires we stayed on except one. On only one occasion were we unable to fill up with water because it was frozen.

Denise


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

I get down there most Christmas / New Years. Don't go for the weather , it isn't much better than here unless you hit a very lucky good spell when it can be warm midday. You also have 800 or so miles plus UK mileage and if it's bad in the North etc you'll have no choice but to pay peage to make progress. You'll find all year sites ok but research beforehand. Don't book stopovers too far from main routes as you may not get to them if snowing. We go to visit people and invariably take the car and use hotels. It can be good but don't bank on good weather or things being open.


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Barts,

I've always fancied going to this site but have never got around to it yet:

http://www.vieilleferme.com/

Ian


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

we spent dec/jan 11/12 in the south of france had christmas dinner on the aire at compt (nimes area) with a french and german van for company
the weather was very good bright sunshine and blue skies but once th sun went in it went very cold
we toured east along the coast and up through the rhone vally we were very lucky with the weather and only saw snow on the high mountains but they then had it bad in feb when we were back in the uk


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*South of France in December*

Thank you very much for all your replies. I was hoping along the med the weather would be warmer.

Kind regards

Barts


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weather*

Hello,

For weather you will need to head towards Southern Italy, Iberia or maybe Africa.

But there are many sites open all-year along the Riviera.

I would suggest the Eastern part of South of France would be better for sites. Also busier and there are many places and lots of things going on. People do actually live in that part of the world!.

Look on Fete Var website.

Wish we could join you!

TM


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

We travel down through France every January on route to Spain and always comment how cold it is in France, particularly central France. You'll often see large rivers frozen over.

The best weather in Europe (mainland) for January say is the Spanish east coast, ie Costa Blanca. Daytime temperaturs - in direct sun frequently 30+, shade temperatures 20+, night time between 0 and 10.

By March, southern France can be quite pleasant,


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Costa*



averhamdave said:


> We travel down through France every January on route to Spain and always comment how cold it is in France, particularly central France. You'll often see large rivers frozen over.
> 
> The best weather in Europe (mainland) for January say is the Spanish east coast, ie Costa Blanca. Daytime temperaturs - in direct sun frequently 30+, shade temperatures 20+, night time between 0 and 10.
> 
> By March, southern France can be quite pleasant,


I agree, Costa Blanca especially around the Denia, Javea Moraira Peninsula

TM


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*South of France in December*

Thank you everyone for all your help, would have liked to make Southern Spain but with two dogs we feel owing to the short time it would be too much traveling ,perhaps next year when I retire.

Kind regards

Barts


----------

